# Making php56-pdo_pgsql fails



## balanga (Feb 2, 2017)

I previously managed to build php56-pdo_pgsql to be able to run Drupal 8 with PostgreSQL 9.6 after  

`echo 'DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=pgsql=9.6' >> /etc/make.conf`

I'm now trying to do the same in a FreeBSD 10.3 jail running under a FreeNAS 9.10
but get 

```
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 1162: UNAME_r (10.3-STABLE) and OSVERSION (903000) do not agree on major version number.
```

Is there anything I can do to get around this?


----------



## Kernan Mzelikahle (Feb 3, 2017)

Hie  balanga
May you follow through this thread https://forums.freenas.org/index.php?threads/trouble-update-ports-jail-after-9-10-upgrade.42250/  , you may find it useful.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2017)

Looks like you only upgraded your kernel to 10.3 but the userland is still 9.x.

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## balanga (Feb 3, 2017)

Kernan Mzelikahle said:


> Hie  balanga
> May you follow through this thread https://forums.freenas.org/index.php?threads/trouble-update-ports-jail-after-9-10-upgrade.42250/  , you may find it useful.
> 
> Let us know how it goes.




Looks like a number of people have had problems with jails after upgrading to FreeNAS to 9.10. I'll pose my question on the thread you mentioned.


----------



## balanga (Feb 3, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Looks like you only upgraded your kernel to 10.3 but the userland is still 9.x.
> 
> PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives



I think I may have hit a bug in the FreeNAS 9.10 upgrade...


----------

